# التنمية المستدامة وطرق تطبيقها



## يا الغالي (18 فبراير 2012)

*  





[FONT=&quot]الاستدامة هي تلبية الاحتياجات الحالية للمجتمع بأسلوب يضمن عدم حرمان الأجيال المقبلة من تلبية احتياجاتها. ولكن كيف تستطيع الشركات الصناعية تطبيق مبادئ الاستدامة؟​
[FONT=&quot]الملف التالي يشرح طرق تطبيق الاستدامة 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]صفحة تحميل الملف 
[FONT=&quot]

تحياتي[/FONT]​
[/FONT]*


----------

